# If I still had my cats...



## debodun (May 28, 2021)

...May 28th they would have turned 21.


----------



## Pinky (May 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> ...May 28th they would have turned 21.
> 
> View attachment 167048


What gorgeous boys they were   You must have done something right to have had them as long as you did.


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2021)

I've had other cats that lived well into their teens and some that didn't do so well, but there were extenuating circumstances.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 28, 2021)

@debodun such beautiful cats. They look like twins.


----------



## Old Dummy (May 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> ...May 28th they would have turned 21.
> 
> View attachment 167048



Heh, interesting -- I bet you really miss them. Were they litter mates?

I got two kittens on the first Saturday in May 2005 (they were born the end of January sometime, don't know for sure). They were brother/sister litter mates and of course inseparable for around the first year.

The female (Nikki) got cancer (apparently) and I had to have her euthanized June 12 a year ago. A sad day. Her brother, Mick, is still with me at 16. Doing ok but not what he used to be.

I live in the woods and mice are a continuous problem. When both cats were here and young they were catching them daily in my barn or outside, at least in the warmer weather. If the rare mouse dared come into the house his life was very short.

Last fall I probably trapped around 15 or so in the basement, cuz old Mick just isn't that active anymore -- and of course his sis is long gone. Normally I might get 1-2 in the fall, sometimes none, when both cats were roaming around.

Mick in front, Nikki in back, in 2005 shortly after I got them:



Mick with white, young here, about a year old:




Just a few months old:


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2021)

Old Dummy said:


> Were they litter mates?


Yes.


----------



## Old Dummy (May 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> Yes.



I'm sure they were inseparable when they were young also.

Mine started spacing out as they got a year old or so. Eventually Nikki came to rule the roost. She would hiss at Mickey and he would (usually) move aside.

When they would come in from being outside of course, like all cats, checking the food dish was priority one. Nikki would walk up to it and Mick would sit down nearby, waiting patiently for her to get done. It was pretty comical.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 28, 2021)

A stray cat's litter .... hubby loves cats/kittens.  I'm allergic to them but tolerated these cuties.


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2021)

So cute... and hubby isn't bad, either.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jun 6, 2021)

Beautiful cats all, and I’m sure with lots of personality!  I just had to have my one cat put down on Thursday, who had fought diabetes for two years, going downhill with weight loss when he also developed cancer.  I really miss him...


----------



## Remy (Jun 8, 2021)

@debodun They both have the sweetest faces. Losing pets is so hard.


----------

